# We reserve the right to refuse service to any awful customers......



## guaguaboy

Hello everyone, 

Please help me with the translation of the phrase below:-

"*We reserve the right to refuse service to any awful customers! Mutual respect is highly appreciated!*"

Mi intento:-
"*Mantenemos el derecho de rechazar servicio a cualquier cliente horrible! Respeto mutuo será sumamente admirado!*"

Please share your opinion in this regard. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## iEnrique

My translation:
"¡Nos reservamos el derecho a negar nuestros servicios a cualquier cliente *irrespetuoso*! ¡El respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado!"

There are two things I don't understand. The first one is why a text that is supposed to be formal (using a standard language, etc...), is among exclamation marks. The second one is "awful". It is disconcerting, is it just me or "awful" looks like a very informal adjective for a statement like this? What's more, "awful customers" is not an specific kind of customer whatsoever as it involves different type of behaviours which can be seen as "awful" for different kind of people, that's why I translated it as "irrespetuoso" even though I'm not quite happy with that when I still don't know what you're referring to exactly.


----------



## guaguaboy

iEnrique said:


> My translation:
> "¡Nos reservamos el derecho a negar nuestros servicios a cualquier cliente *irrespetuoso*! ¡El respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado!"
> 
> There are two things I don't understand. The first one is why a text that is supposed to be formal (using a standard language, etc...), is among exclamation marks. The second one is "awful". It is disconcerting, is it just me or "awful" looks like a very informal adjective for a statement like this? What's more, "awful customers" is not an specific kind of customer whatsoever as it involves different type of behaviours which can be seen as "awful" for different kind of people, that's why I translated it as "irrespetuoso" even though I'm not quite happy with that when I still don't know what you're referring to exactly.



Hey iEnrique,

Thanks so much for sharing your ideas so promptly. Well, the original context or what can be commonly seen in a shop is "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone.", but what some owners of shops or restaurants may refer to 'anyone' as 'colored people' or homosexual ones. I don't have any problem with them in my bakery but what 'awful customers' I referred to here can be interpreted as 'difficult and/or unreasonable customers', and in Taiwan we use 'awful'.

Totally agree with irrespetuoso, but to me it doesn't sound strong enough. So, 'horrible' is definitely out, huh? What ya think?

PS: We also use different terms to describe them such as the following:-

demanding
annoying
rude
insensitive
jerk
douche bag
high maintenance


----------



## iEnrique

"Nos reservamos el derecho a negar nuestros servicios a cualquier cliente irrespetuoso y/o exigente..."

Hello Guaguaboy again,

"Irrespetuoso" means "rude" and "exigente" means "demanding". "Horrible" it's definitely out as we wouldn't refer to someone saying that, we mainly use "horrible" for things, for example films: "La película fue horrible", to a person, I would say "horrible" just for people who doesn't stop doing bad things: "Eres una persona horrible", which is not what you want within your context.

Nevertheless, I don't understand why a shop would need such phrase, it sounds rude, as though you were classifying customers. Is it just like a poster that can be taken as a joke? If so, you definitely need the exclamation marks, unless you want your customers to actually believe what they're reading.

Regards,
Enrique


----------



## Elixabete

I agree with everything  Enrique has just said,  however I doubt you can refuse service to a client (at least in Spain)  just because they are demanding / exigente. Other option could be " problemáticos" ( those clients that cause problems) .


----------



## guaguaboy

Elixabete said:


> I agree with everything  Enrique has just said,  however I doubt you can refuse service to a client (at least in Spain)  just because they are demanding / exigente. Other option could be " problemáticos" ( those clients that cause problems) .



Elixabete, watch me....jejejejeje....sí se puede!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

guaguaboy said:


> Hey iEnrique,
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas so promptly. Well, the original context or what can be commonly seen in a shop is "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone.", but what some owners of shops or restaurants may refer to 'anyone' as 'colored people' or homosexual ones. I don't have any problem with them in my bakery but what 'awful customers' I referred to here can be interpreted as 'difficult and/or unreasonable customers', and in Taiwan we use 'awful'.
> 
> Totally agree with irrespetuoso, but to me it doesn't sound strong enough. So, 'horrible' is definitely out, huh? What ya think?
> 
> PS: We also use different terms to describe them such as the following:-
> 
> demanding
> annoying
> rude
> insensitive
> jerk
> douche bag
> high maintenance



One wouldn't read any of the expressions in your list on a sign, and most definitely not the last three. Did you really see this on a sign and if so, where?


----------



## guaguaboy

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> One wouldn't read any of the expressions in your list on a sign, and most definitely not the last three. Did you really see this on a sign and if so, where?



ain'ttranslationfu,

I'll make sure my sign is as big as they'll can read and the message is delivered clearly! jejejejejeje.....

Muchísimas gracias por todas las ayudas e ideas!


----------



## sound shift

iEnrique said:


> The second one is "awful". It is disconcerting, is it just me or "awful" looks like a very informal adjective for a statement like this? What's more, "awful customers" is not an specific kind of customer whatsoever as it involves different type of behaviours which can be seen as "awful" for different kind of people, that's why I translated it as "irrespetuoso" even though I'm not quite happy with that when I still don't know what you're referring to exactly.


No. it's not just you. No business in an English-speaking country would publish a notice that used the phrase "awful customers." This is not the vocabulary of business, and "awful" is, as you rightly say, both informal and vague.


----------



## iEnrique

sound shift said:


> No. it's not just you. No business in an English-speaking country would publish a notice that used the phrase "awful customers." This is not the vocabulary of business, and "awful" is, as you rightly say, both informal and vague.


That's what I thought, it was shocking to see that written in a "formal" sign. Thank you so much for straightening it out.


----------



## BLT

The only one of that list that I can even conceive of having on a sign is "demanding" customers. But even then, I think it would be a real turn-off to everyone, not just to "demanding" customers. Perhaps things are different in Taiwan, though.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

It's not quite the same thing, but you might want to check out this thread: No shoes. No shirt. No service.


----------



## Bevj

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> It's not quite the same thing, but you might want to check out this thread: No shoes. No shirt. No service.



Your link doesn't work.  Please post it again.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Go to the home page, and in the upper right-hand corner type 'No shoes' in 'Search'.


----------



## Bevj

No shirt.  No shoes.  No service.
There's no need to go to the home page;  the search facility is available at the top of all the forum pages.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Ah yes/sí, bevj; thanks/¡gracias!


----------



## franzjekill

"La casa se reserva el derecho de admisión" es una manera educada de decirlo, sin expresar los porqués. Si las características del lugar lo ameritan (lugares como bares o restaurantes), se agrega "y de permanencia".


----------



## iEnrique

franzjekill said:


> "La casa se reserva el derecho de admisión" es una manera educada de decirlo, sin expresar los porqués. Si las características del lugar lo ameritan (lugares como bares o restaurantes), se agrega "y de permanencia".


Sí, el problema es que (al menos en España) tu no puedes poner ese cartel ya que no puedes seleccionar a tus clientes o no atendender a una persona solo por ser ella.


----------



## franzjekill

iEnrique said:


> Sí, el problema es que (al menos en España) tu no puedes poner ese cartel ya que no puedes seleccionar a tus clientes o no atendender a una persona solo por ser ella.


Según leo aquí, los carteles no solo se pueden poner, sino que son obligatorios en España si se quiere ejercer el derecho de admisión y permanencia (derecho que está reconocido), pero se deben explicar los porqués. Me parece un buen sistema porque ayuda, al menos en teoría, a controlar la intolerancia.


----------



## eno2

franzjekill said:


> Según leo aquí, los carteles no solo se pueden poner, sino que son obligatorios en España si se quiere ejercer el derecho de admisión y permanencia (derecho que está reconocido), pero se deben explicar los porqués. Me parece un buen sistema porque ayuda, al menos en teoría, a controlar la intolerancia.





> El derecho de Admisión deberá tener por finalidad impedir el acceso de personas que se comporten de manera *violenta*, que puedan producir * molestias *al público o usuarios *o puedan alterar el normal desarrollo del espectáculo o actividad*.





> Enrique: ¡Nos reservamos el derecho a negar nuestros servicios a cualquier cliente *irrespetuoso*! ¡El respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado!"


Irrespetuoso esta bastante bien. 
Pero el propósito  es de negar servicios a clientes intratables, pienso. O perturbadores. 

?Entonces: pertubador o intratable.¿

Yo voy por pertubador...*

*
"


----------



## iEnrique

franzjekill said:


> Según leo aquí, los carteles no solo se pueden poner, sino que son obligatorios en España si se quiere ejercer el derecho de admisión y permanencia (derecho que está reconocido), pero se deben explicar los porqués. Me parece un buen sistema porque ayuda, al menos en teoría, a controlar la intolerancia.


Claro, pero lo que importa es qué "por qué"s sino pones. Porque no todos son justificados y no puedes calificar a tus clientes porque eso va en contra de la ley. Además es ambiguo porque es como si pones "No atendemos a feos", ¿qué es feo para ti? "No atendemos a irrespetuosos", ¿qué es irrespetuoso para ti?


----------



## nowem

guaguaboy said:


> Hey iEnrique,
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas so promptly. Well, the original context or what can be commonly seen in a shop is "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone.", but what some owners of shops or restaurants may refer to 'anyone' as 'colored people' or homosexual ones. I don't have any problem with them in my bakery but what 'awful customers' I referred to here can be interpreted as 'difficult and/or unreasonable customers', and in Taiwan we use 'awful'.
> 
> Totally agree with irrespetuoso, but to me it doesn't sound strong enough. So, 'horrible' is definitely out, huh? What ya think?
> 
> PS: We also use different terms to describe them such as the following:-
> 
> demanding
> annoying
> rude
> insensitive
> jerk
> douche bag
> high maintenance



En España se utiliza mucho la palabra 'alborotadores' para prohibir la entrada a los locales que tienen el cartel con  "Reservado el derecho de admisión".

Pero, dejando de lado el tema legal de la admisión, cualquier persona puede negarse a atender a clientes "maleducados", que muestren actitudes groseras, agresivas, sexistas, racistas, etc. No hace falta que esté expuesto, es el reconocimiento de la dignidad humana de cada individuo.

Como estrategia de marketing, sin embargo, sería más lógico  - y agradable - dar la bienvenida a los clientes 'amables' que tachar de entrada a los clientes de 'horribles'.


----------



## Rodal

guaguaboy said:


> Hey iEnrique,
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your ideas so promptly. Well, the original context or what can be commonly seen in a shop is "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone.", but what some owners of shops or restaurants may refer to 'anyone' as 'colored people' or homosexual ones. I don't have any problem with them in my bakery but what 'awful customers' I referred to here can be interpreted as 'difficult and/or unreasonable customers', and in Taiwan we use 'awful'.
> 
> Totally agree with irrespetuoso, but to me it doesn't sound strong enough. So, 'horrible' is definitely out, huh? What ya think?
> 
> PS: We also use different terms to describe them such as the following:-
> 
> demanding
> annoying
> rude
> insensitive
> jerk
> douche bag
> high maintenance



I agree with iEnrique, the exclamations marks are not necessary in a formal context and the term awful is derogatory and should not be used unless you can define awful in your own words. A person can be perfectly well behaved, well dressed, be culturally adapted, and yet be labeled awful by someone who doesn't like the color of their skin, gender, political orientation, etc... and therefore it opens the door to discrimination. Therefore, I would not use the word awful and I would use something more specific and neutral to the general public such as rude or intolerable but never use the world "jerk" douche bag" and other colloquial derogatory terms that can have a negative impact on the reputation of the shop or restaurant.


----------



## eno2

Se trata de traducir y no de rechazar/cambiar el texto original si no hay errores de lengua dentro.  





guaguaboy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please help me with the translation of the phrase below:-
> 
> "*We reserve the right to refuse service to any awful customers! Mutual respect is highly appreciated!*"
> 
> Mi intento:-
> "*Mantenemos el derecho de rechazar servicio a cualquier cliente horrible! Respeto mutuo será sumamente admirado!*"
> 
> Please share your opinion in this regard.
> 
> Much appreciated!



"*Mantenemos el derecho de rechazar servicio a cualquier cliente inacceptable! Respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado*


----------



## guaguaboy

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> It's not quite the same thing, but you might want to check out this thread: No shoes. No shirt. No service.



I love this phrase ~ No shoes. No shirt. No service. ~ love it, ain'ttranslationfu!



eno2 said:


> Se trata de traducir y no de rechazar/cambiar el texto original si no hay errores de lengua dentro.
> 
> "*Mantenemos el derecho de rechazar servicio a cualquier cliente inacceptable! Respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado*




Muchas gracias por su traducción eno2

guys, sorry about the term 'awful'! It should have been 'awkward' customers as I checked the original context. But I guess it doesn't make a lot of difference in terms of its meaning, huh?



franzjekill said:


> "La casa se reserva el derecho de admisión" es una manera educada de decirlo, sin expresar los porqués. Si las características del lugar lo ameritan (lugares como bares o restaurantes), se agrega "y de permanencia".


Muchas gracias por compartir su idea franzjekill.....tan precise y breve



eno2 said:


> Irrespetuoso esta bastante bien.
> Pero el propósito  es de negar servicios a clientes intratables, pienso. O perturbadores.
> 
> ?Entonces: pertubador o intratable.¿
> 
> Yo voy por pertubador...
> *
> *
> "


"un cliente intratable".....sounds like it already! Thanks

*Moderation note:* five consecutive posts were merged; if you want quote several previous posts, please use the Edit button or the +Quote function. Thanks. (JeSuisSnob, mod)


----------



## eno2

guaguaboy said:


> Muchas gracias por su traducción eno2


Mantenemos el derecho de negar servicio a cualquier cliente intratable! Respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado

Uno no rechaza su proprio servicio....

Es más fácil negar compra a cualquier comerciante intratable.


----------



## iEnrique

eno2 said:


> Mantenemos el derecho de negar servicio a cualquier cliente intratable! Respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado
> 
> Uno no rechaza su proprio servicio....
> 
> Es más fácil negar compra a cualquier comerciante intratable.


Corrijo la frase:
*¡**Mantenemos **Nos reservamos* el derecho de negar *el* servicio a cualquier cliente *intratable*! *El* respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado.

Intratable no suena bien en este contexto ya que tiene otro significado, creo que simplemente dejando la frase sin ningún tipo de especificación es lo mejor como decía @franzjekill. Además, vuelvo a repetir, las exclamaciones, si es un cartel serio, sobran ya que provocaría que los clientes se lo tomaran a broma .


----------



## eno2

iEnrique said:


> Corrijo la frase:
> *¡**Mantenemos **Nos reservamos* el derecho de negar *el* servicio a cualquier cliente *intratable*! *El* respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado.
> 
> Intratable no suena bien en este contexto ya que tiene otro significado, creo que simplemente dejando la frase sin ningún tipo de especificación es lo mejor como decía @franzjekill. Además, vuelvo a repetir, las exclamaciones, si es un cartel serio, sobran ya que provocaría que los clientes se lo tomaran a broma .



Si, mantenemos. Perdona. 
Negar el servicio, si. 
Pero me quedo con intratable=





> Dicho de una persona: De trato difícil por su mal genio.


 RAE

Awkward:#27 Guaguaboy means awkward



> he's an awkward customer (informal) es un tipo difícil (inf), es un sujeto de cuidado (inf) (Collins)



*Nos reservamos el derecho de negar el servicio a cualquier cliente intratable! El respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado.*

Franzjekell tiene el mejor cartel, pero no es una traducción.


----------



## iEnrique

eno2 said:


> Si, mantenemos. Perdona.
> Negar el servicio, si.
> Pero me quedo con intratable= RAE
> 
> Awkward:#27 Guaguaboy means awkward
> 
> 
> 
> *Nos reservamos el derecho de negar el servicio a cualquier cliente intratable! El respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado.*
> 
> Franzjekell tiene el mejor cartel, pero no es una traducción.


Corrijo la frase:
*¡*Nos reservamos el derecho de negar el servicio a cualquier cliente (intratable)! El respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado.

A ver, tienes que tener cuidado con el significado que te ofrece la RAE y el contexto, que son cosas distintas. Como bien dice la RAE una persona intratable se da cuando tiene "mal genio", ¿a qué se puede deber el mal genio? Pues a que me haya suspendido en un examen, por ejemplo:

Madre: "A Juanito le han suspendido en el examen de matemáticas y está intratable, no se puede ni hablar con él."

Es decir, tú a un cliente no lo dejas de tratar por su mal genio sino, en cualquier caso, si ese mal genio provoca irrespetuosidad hacia el/la dependiente de la tienda. Sin embargo, no son cosas opuestas; una persona puede *estar *(no se usa el verbo "ser" con intratable) intratable y ser respetuosa a la misma vez con el/la dependiente de la tienda. Por eso digo que en este caso no tiene sentido poner intratable ahí.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

iEnrique said:


> Corrijo la frase:
> *¡**Mantenemos **Nos reservamos* el derecho de negar *el* servicio a cualquier cliente *intratable*! *El* respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado.
> 
> Intratable no suena bien en este contexto ya que tiene otro significado, creo que simplemente dejando la frase sin ningún tipo de especificación es lo mejor como decía @franzjekill. Además, vuelvo a repetir, las exclamaciones, si es un cartel serio, sobran ya que provocaría que los clientes se lo tomaran a broma .


Estoy completamente de acuerdo. _Intratable_ no se usa en español en ese tipo de mensajes por una cuestión de cortesía; vamos, no es idiomático. Y como ya comentó sound shift en el mensaje 9, en inglés es igual. El registro lingüístico de _awful_ no corresponde a un mensaje de ese tipo, en el que la formalidad se debe mantener. Por eso creo que la modulación que has propuesto (sin usar adjetivos) me parece la mejor opción. 

Un saludo.


----------



## eno2

iEnrique said:


> Corrijo la frase:
> *¡*Nos reservamos el derecho de negar el servicio a cualquier cliente (intratable)! El respeto mutuo será sumamente valorado.
> 
> A ver, tienes que tener cuidado con el significado que te ofrece la RAE y el contexto, que son cosas distintas. Como bien dice la RAE una persona intratable se da cuando tiene "mal genio", ¿a qué se puede deber el mal genio? Pues a que me haya suspendido en un examen, por ejemplo:
> 
> Madre: "A Juanito le han suspendido en el examen de matemáticas y está intratable, no se puede ni hablar con él."
> 
> Es decir, tú a un cliente no lo dejas de tratar por su mal genio sino, en cualquier caso, si ese mal genio provoca irrespetuosidad hacia el/la dependiente de la tienda. Sin embargo, no son cosas opuestas; una persona puede *estar *(no se usa el verbo "ser" con intratable) intratable y ser respetuosa a la misma vez con el/la dependiente de la tienda. Por eso digo que en este caso no tiene sentido poner intratable ahí.


Gracias por aclarar. 
RAE no da o da muy pocos ejemplos. Por eso para mi es arriesgado utilizar  en un contexto especifico palabras de las cuales  no conozco profundamente los matices . 
Si, la frase funciona bien sin usar adjetivos, y como dijo Je Suis Snob, posiblemente sea la mejor opción. (bien que no se trata de awful pero de awkward).


----------



## LVRBC

Sugiero:    Nos reservamos el derecho de negar servicio a cualquier cliente grosero. El respeto mutuo etc.


----------



## eno2

LVRBC said:


> Sugiero:    Nos reservamos el derecho de negar servicio a cualquier cliente grosero. El respeto mutuo etc.


Awkward is much more general than grosero..


----------



## LVRBC

The original question seemed to be about the term "awful customer", which the OP translated as cliente horrible. Lo que sigue es para pedir respeto mutuo, pues parece que está intentando rechazar el cliente grosero.


----------



## eno2

He "excused " himself for "awful". Now, there can be many reasons for "awful" and "akward". Grosero is just ONE of them....
I've had clients with total loss of decorum who stank kilometres downwind and also customers who attacked me but came back to be served after trial.....


----------

